# My Paracord Habit



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am a paracord fanatic. I'm always trying something new. Here is my box and a few things I have made.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Do you design/teach yourself or is there tutorials you go to?


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Its about 50/50 I would like to get a book or dvd to learn how to make anything. I have made a lot more interesting things than what I'm showing now but those thing always sell in a heartbeat to friends and family. Things like pouches for cell phones, hammocks, guitar slings etc. Never keep them long though. 
Here is something I did this morning.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aries666 said:


> Its about 50/50 I would like to get a book or dvd to learn how to make anything. I have made a lot more interesting things than what I'm showing now but those thing always sell in a heartbeat to friends and family. Things like pouches for cell phones, hammocks, guitar slings etc. Never keep them long though. Here is something I did this morning.


Some nice work! I understand that The Knotty Boys who normally do books and vids about Shibari (bondage ) have just produced a book on doing paracord knotting and braiding- Should be on Amazon


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol...sounds interesting. Might have to get my wife in on this one


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aries666 said:


> Lol...sounds interesting. Might have to get my wife in on this one


It is very popular


----------

